# These are my two guys (PA)



## mastifflover2 (Jul 1, 2008)

First is Yona, my 9 year old English Mastiff about 155 lbs.
Next is Sully, my 15 month brindle English Mastiff 168 lbs.


----------



## dieselkane (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww they are so precious. I have a rottweiler/bullmastiff mix. He is the best dog in the world. I love the brindle one it is georgous


----------



## Mommyof3PreciousDoggies (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh They are so very Precious!


----------



## chunli27 (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG they're two teddy bears!!!!!!!!!!!! So adorable.


----------



## WhiteDogHouse (Jul 10, 2008)

Those are big babies! There are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Absolutely fabulous! I've wanted an English mastiff ever since I was little. Unfortunately I can't talk the boyfriend into one, he can't deal with drool.


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I must say that I am a mastiff lover after seeing that big teddy bear! Welcome!


----------



## mastifflover2 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Drool and slobbering is definately a big problem, lol. It is just something I learned to live with and I keep an extra supply of magic erasers around. (remember Turner and Hooch?) It really isn't that bad. They are big boys and constantly need daily training, socialization. You don't want an agressive 200 pound dog for sure. If anyone is ever interested in getting a Mastiff someday, please research as much information as you can. I researched a year before I went to choose my first. A good forum I belong to is www.mastiffonlinecommunity.net There are real great people on there that research everything from food to health to training. I am still learning as much as I can.*


----------



## Kalina174 (Jul 15, 2008)

They both are beautiful! The mastiff is one of my favorite breeds.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

mastifflover2 said:


> *Drool and slobbering is definately a big problem, lol. It is just something I learned to live with and I keep an extra supply of magic erasers around. (remember Turner and Hooch?) It really isn't that bad. They are big boys and constantly need daily training, socialization. You don't want an agressive 200 pound dog for sure. If anyone is ever interested in getting a Mastiff someday, please research as much information as you can. I researched a year before I went to choose my first. A good forum I belong to is www.mastiffonlinecommunity.net There are real great people on there that research everything from food to health to training. I am still learning as much as I can.*


*

I spent tons of time on a mastiff forum around 10 years ago, I was that serious about getting one. That was actually where I started learning about nutrition and the difference between a good food and a bad one (Canidae was very popular even then with that crowd).*


----------



## mastifflover2 (Jul 1, 2008)

*food*

The mastiffforum I go to is always checking on different foods, they are very helpful investigating what is a good food or not. 
I have my 2 guys on Eagle Pack Holistic for large breeds. Yona my older one had been on Nutro up until 2 years ago, he just stopped eating it and I wondered if they changed the formula or something. I got worried so I changed foods. They both are doing real well on EP and look great.
I know Orijin is supposed to be on the top of the list..if I feel I need to change I will try that. With all the scares out there about pet foods it is hard to choose what to feed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

I like Orijen, my guy's been on it in the past and has done well. Right now we're using a new one, Great Life. It's grain free and potato free, and has a dehydrated raw coating. Poseidon seems to like it, and he's doing well on it too (then again he's the dog with the cast iron gut). He even ate on vacation, where normally he doesn't eat for the first day or two in a new place. It's expensive though, I paid $85 for a 35lb bag (buffalo formula). I think prices vary depending on area though, as I saw someone mention that they get a big bag of Orijen for $55, when it costs $70 here in my neck of the woods (DC Metro). Par for the course here though, where the typical routine vet bill averages $400.

Thankfully this bag will last quite a while. The 28 and 29lb bags of other grainless formulas last us a little over 3 months, so the 35lb bag will go for much longer than that. Of course my 56lb dog eats a lot less than your big guys!


----------

